# *Urgent* Medical Examination for 485 Visa? Yes or No???



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi all!
Yesterday, I submitted 485 Post Study Work Visa application.
I am very confused about the required documents.

After I submitted it, the website generated a list of "Recommended documents" to attach. 
Among these, is: * "Evidence of Health".* -- it's different from the health insurance requirements. This one asks for hospital medical forms like: either Form 26, or 815 ,,etc.

However, under the "Health Assessment" tab, on the left side, it says: 
*No examination Needed.*
_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
_

My Q: Is health check (Medical Examination) mandatory for 485 visa? I'm confused. I am single F, been in Australia for 2 yrs, never been asked to conduct Medical Examination even for previous student visa(s).

I am soooo confused now!!!! Should I conduct the medical examination for 485 visa or NOT?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Rosee said:


> Hi all!
> Yesterday, I submitted 485 Post Study Work Visa application.
> I am very confused about the required documents.
> 
> ...


I think you should contact immigration with the above question and ask them. That would probably be the only truly correct answer.

Some people, from some countries, do need to do them, but maybe some may not.


----------



## HeyThere (Jul 11, 2019)

Rosee said:


> Hi all!
> Yesterday, I submitted 485 Post Study Work Visa application.
> I am very confused about the required documents.
> 
> ...


This is strange.
I didn't have to do the health exam for my 485 a couple years ago only because I already submitted my check earlier in the same year when I was renewing my student visa to cover my last semester. AlI I did was provide the HEP number and that was fine. Are you from one of those countries that have a Medicare agreement with Australia?

You should read this as it tells you whether you need it or not.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ents/health/what-health-examinations-you-need
it says here "no health examinations needed unless special significance applies" for the low risks country. You should make sure Sweden is considered as one of these countries.


----------



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

JandE said:


> I think you should contact immigration with the above question and ask them. That would probably be the only truly correct answer.
> 
> Some people, from some countries, do need to do them, but maybe some may not.


Thanks for reply.
I rang them on Friday and the customer service officer didn't seem to even have a clue about it. He said "I cannot really confirm whether it's mandatory or not but it doesn't hurt to submit it". Well, it does hurt, it hurts $400 sweetie


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> I rang them on Friday and the customer service officer didn't seem to even have a clue about it.


What did you expect?

In relation to the public interest criteria (PICs) prescribed in 485.216, standard Schedule 4 health requirements apply. The legislative Instrument IMMI 15/144 sets out the list of countries which do not generally require immigration medical examinations. Any countries not specifically listed in this Instrument should be considered as countries that do require immigration medical examinations.


----------



## armaanilove (Aug 3, 2019)

Rosee said:


> Hi all!
> Yesterday, I submitted 485 Post Study Work Visa application.
> I am very confused about the required documents.
> 
> ...


Hey I am having the same issues where it is saying "This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application."

I am so worried and confused. Did you figure out a solution?


----------



## Yrrah (Aug 2, 2019)

In the next few days, your application will be assigned a Case Officer. That Officer will send you a personal checklist with everything you need to attach.

You will be given 28 days to supply everything on that checklist. Some nationalities will require more documents than others -- many of the things found in the 'Recommended Documents' list may not apply to you.


----------



## armaanilove (Aug 3, 2019)

Yrrah said:


> In the next few days, your application will be assigned a Case Officer. That Officer will send you a personal checklist with everything you need to attach.
> 
> You will be given 28 days to supply everything on that checklist. Some nationalities will require more documents than others -- many of the things found in the 'Recommended Documents' list may not apply to you.


Thanks for your reply. Even though it says processing time of 4 months? I just need to know whether I need to get the medicals done or not?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

As Westley has advised, whether you need health examinations for the 485 visa will generally depend on what passport you hold and whether you intend to undertake certain types of work. Previous visa applications will not necessarily set the correct precedent. If you have lodged your application and the system has flagged you need health exams, then that will most likely be the case. You can front load or wait to be asked.


----------



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

armaanilove said:


> Hey I am having the same issues where it is saying "This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application."
> 
> I am so worried and confused. Did you figure out a solution?


My situation is very different from yours. 
It seems that YES you are required to submit medical examination. You can double-check by clicking on the "Health Assessment" Tab on the left side of the page and read the message in the middle. Mine, however, says "No examination needed." at the very first line, so technically, I am not required to submit the examination unless otherwise been asked to.


----------



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

Just a follow up with my post, I just got my 485 visa approved today without submitting any medical examination. 
It turned out that certain nationalities and fields of work do not require medical examination for temporary visas like 485 visa.

Applied: 25 July, 2019
Approved: 3 September, 2019
(Also processing time for 485 Visa in DIBP is 4 months, got mine much earlier).

Good luck for everyone!


----------

